# Episode 242 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you want to know how to catch a cougar? Not the ones in a bar, but a real live cougar, well we talk to someone who has caught one by the tail non the less! We also find out what the state of Washington has to offer an outdoorsman along with a bit of news about Camper World pulling sponsorship from Donald Trump's tv show and why!

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_242_final.mp3


----------

